# alle Zahlen die durch 3 teilbar sind



## Guest (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Wie kann ich alle Zahlen die durch 3 teilbar sind (ohne Rest) herausfinden. Verwende Zahlen zwischen 0 und 100!
Hätte gern so eine Funktion:

```
if (zahl/3 teilbar) {
mach was
}

DANKE!!
```


----------



## Bwana (28. Mai 2007)

hi,

am einfachsten mit modulo


```
if(zahl % 3 == 0)
{
//mach was
}
```

mfg


----------



## Marco13 (28. Mai 2007)

Für die Zahlen bis 100! brauchst du aber BigInteger  :meld:  :lol:


----------



## Leroy42 (28. Mai 2007)

Wie? Kann der Typ int denn noch nicht mal

933262154439441526816992388562667004
907159682643816214685929638952175999
932299156089414639761565182862536979
20827223758251185210916864000000000000000000000000

darstellen?  :shock: 

Wirklich erbärmlich!  :noe:


----------



## Marco13 (28. Mai 2007)

Aber mal ernsthaft noch als Nachtrag zur ersten Antwort: Du kannst entweder alle Zahlen von 0 bis 100 _überprüfen_ (OB sie durch 3 teilbar sind), oder ganz einfach die Zahlen "erstellen", die durch 3 teilbar sind:


```
for (int i=0; i<=100/3; i++)
{
    int teilbar = i * 3;
    ...
}
```

Hm. Beschreib' vielleicht nochmal, in welchem Zusammenhang du das brauchst. Vmtl. machst du dir das Leben gerade schwerer, als es ohnehin schon ist...


----------

